# Aquascape okay for breeding setup?



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey all,

Just wondered if this aquascape would be acceptable for a Species tank of victorian cichlids?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

They're not really picky fish so it should be fine. My only concern is that it looks like you might have some sharp edges in there, which fish can easily hurt themselves on.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Chester B said:


> They're not really picky fish so it should be fine. My only concern is that it looks like you might have some sharp edges in there, which fish can easily hurt themselves on.


 I took those out cause of how it looked and am putting cichlid stones in there when they arrive


----------

